# Dogo Argentino?



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I was looking at this breed and they reminded me a lot of Cash, we don't know what breed he is.
Do they come in Black?

What do you think?
Any breed guesses appreciated 
Cash is 8months old and 72lbs

Dogo Argentino:









Cash:









Dogo Argentino:









Cash: (at 7 months)









More of Cash for good measure 

























Any help appreciated


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Its possible, but they aren't too common (at least around here lol). My guess would be more of a pit mix

Cash is SUPER cute btw


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe Dogo's do not come in any other colors other than white, and Dogo's are not very common at all. Your dog looks like it has pitty and lab in it.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the only coloration on a Dogo would be a black or brown spot.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

My question is that he is WAY too big for a pit or a lab.
I think Dogos are very rare here too.
I think he is a mastiff x maybe?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Could be a mastiff pit mix... I definitly see mastiff lips in your first picture of him


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> My question is that he is WAY too big for a pit or a lab.


I had a lab who, at maturity, ran around 120 pounds and I've seen purebred (possibly poorly bred) labs over 140.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I def see lab... I thought lab x pit too... but it could be lab x mastiff to explain the size.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

foxthegoldfish said:


>


Defo no Dogo in there but DAMN!! what a stunner,im in love with him,i like any black mastiff type dogs.
If i were to guess him as a purebred i'd choose the Tosa as when they are dark they have a redish tint like your lad,im thinking mix here and i'd go with MastiffXPit type over X Lab.

Heres Aslans mum who is a Neapolitan Mastiff X American bulldog and weighs in at 125lbs,your boy has alot of growing to do so expect a big dawg!


















































Your pooch also reminds me of Pugmoms "Isis" who is a beautiful large,black APBT.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

He reminded me of Isis too, that was the first dog I thought of, I was thinking pit x Mastiff
Its so hard to get a good picture of him.
Those are all at least a month old, Ill try take new ones today.
Thanks for all the input, Tosa looks quite similar.

When we got him we were told he was a Ridgeback X Staffy X Mastiff
Here he is as a puppy, he is growing into a great young man


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely no Dogo  And no Dogos do not come in any other color other than white with a small black/brown dot by the eye. I agree with the lab x mastiff.


There are Dogo breeders by me. I've been thinking of going there to see their dogs


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

He looks like my dog....
she is 6 months 65 pounds last time we checked...









I saw the parents but they were both mixed breeds, mom was a mastiff for sure, she was 145 lbs, they said she was bullmastiff and presa and that's what she looked like.
Dad was supposed to be cane corso and lab, but he looked pit ish to me kinda sorta, he was 90 pounds... but he did look cane in the face, but very bulky dog, hard to say 100% what he was from looking at him.

but my dog and your dog both look like athletic mastiffs, presa's , tosa's, fila's ect..... I just tell people she is a presa mix because I think if I had to pick one breed that she has in her that resembles her the most I would pick a presa.

here is a picture of a tosa that bears a very strong liking to my dog









Of course Tosa's are extremely rare, but I think in North America a lot of these international mastiffs are just mixes of different things, great dane, bull mastiff, pit bull ect. So mastiff mixed breeds end up looking quite exotic depending on the mix.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Any chance there could be some Dane in there? Here's a pic of our boy that we believe is GSD/Great Dane. Their mouths are similar and the size of their feet! =) Great looking dog!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

No Dogo Argentinos come in white, sometimes they might have a patch or two. I don't see the resemblance so much different skull structure (from the front) and body is close to several breed types or mixed. Of course a dog can be a mix of a certain breed and not look like that breed but then it's not easy to tell. After all the Dogo Argentino was created from several breeds but it isn't easy to see.

I'm seeing probably lab mix, pretty generic label but after all labs are common. Maybe Boxer, Pit, some type of hound ? Who really knows could be a mix of several breeds maybe something unexpected but without knowing one can't know. Unless you do the wisdom panel DNA test. It is seemingly the most accurate I've seen though it doesn't have a breeds so it won't be 100% for every dog.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

We registered him as a lab x 
but only because we had to pick a breed.
He is looking less and less like a lab every day.
When we first got him we were asked constantly if he was a Lab (either pure bred or mixed)
These days people generally agree there is little or no lab in him.
Ill get some more recent pictures asap 

All the ideas are great 

Here are some pictures I just took.
Cash is now 8.5months


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with the others. That's a strikingly handsome dog.

Lab mix is probably a pretty safe label. Nearly every mixed breed dog is a lab mix. Those damned labs really get around (and I say that with great affection for the breed.)


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay I love getting compliments about Cash, most people are scared of him.
He is very handsome 
He is just a baby though, he still thinks he is 15lbs and crawls onto your lap all the time.

lab x is a safe label I will keep
I always wonder what breed he is and how big he will turn out 

All these guesses are great


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

My friend has a byb bred pitty that she rescued and he is HUGE. Short, and very stocky with a huge blockhead lol. When we take the dogs to petsmart or petco he gets SO many looks of fear. Parents pull their kids closer and stuff... its actually sort of humorus considering usually both him and my dog are being led around by a 6 year old girl! lol Cash is gorgeous... I love big dogs


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

He kind of reminds me of a Lab X Dane we had at the shelter. Taller and far leggier than a lab but not quite as big as a Dane, sleek coat and a head that was not quite lab and no quite Dane-I'll see if I can find a picture again.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I love big dogs too 
There is a dog we see at the park, I think he is a bull mastiff x
He is only just taller than Cash, maybe an inch? But he looks HUGE! He is so bulky he just looks massive, I hope Cash is that big when he is done growing.

A few people have suggested Dane, but Im not sure if I see it?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

foxthegoldfish said:


>


The more pictures i see the more i want your dog!!! He is so damn handsome.

To me its all to easy to label a dog "labX" especially when the dog is black and large,Cash looks more like a bandogge to me which is a cross of Mastiff and Pit bull. Also what you were told about him being RidgebackXStaffy and Mastiff could well be true,his head shape is similar to a ridgeback and then he has the jowls of either a Staffy or mix of a mastiff.

Whatever he is can you post him over to London ASAP please ;-)


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha, nope you can't have him sorry.
He is too perfect!
Amazing with other dogs and adores people esp. kids.
At 8months he knows almost 30commands including;
Drop on recall (woot only people in class who can do it) 90% reliable 
Bow
Shake
Bang
learning roll over 
finnish left
finnish right
touch
wait
stay
etc etc

And he is not hyper, he would rather relax and sleep than do anything much.
Were on our way to being obedience champions lol


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

> And he is not hyper, he would rather relax and sleep than do anything much.


This sounds like my mastiff/boxer, she would love to sleep all day, but mean ol' me I make her go outside to play


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

he is getting a bit more energetic now he is a teenager, but only needs one short walk a day still


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I would think more like Mastiff Lab X too, possibly cane, fila or Bull mastiff from the head shape Neo is also a possibilty, but I'd think he'd have more skin in the neck/jowl region.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I love that there is some Mastiff in there 
We hoped he would get big


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, my mastiff/boxer has a massive amount of extra skin, and this isn't pulling on her hard at all...


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

He has extra skin, but not huge amount


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous dog! Put me in the lab x dane guess group.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep, that is one GORGEOUS dog!!!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Im going with Pit x Mastiff x Lab
Thats what he looks like to me, but when he is fully grown he may look different again, you never know. 
Thanks for all the compliments


----------

